
Barbara Newhall Follett - bhickey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Newhall_Follett
======
JohnJamesRambo
[https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/celebrity/vanishing-
act](https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/celebrity/vanishing-act)

Really good article from the references.

~~~
willvarfar
Thx, that is so much better a link than the Wikipedia entry!

------
meddlepal
The article links to the list of people of who disappeared pre-1970. That list
is spooky as heck in some regards.

A lot of those folks were probably murdered but there's some interesting other
cases of people just disappearing into nowhere. That was definitely a lot
easier in a pre-Internet 24/7 connected world.

~~~
mannykannot
It was also a lot easier to get away with murdering a family member in a pre-
DNA-sequencing world.

~~~
emiliobumachar
Please explain. Would DNA- sequencing tech had helped Follett's case? How?

~~~
mannykannot
Probably not in that case -- though I did not make it clear, I was comenting
on the last paragraph of meddlepal's comment.

------
jacquesm
I'd put good money on her being murdered by her husband.

~~~
lawlessone
yeah, waiting 2 weeks to report it is just way too suspect. Even if he is
innocent he wasn't too bothered.

~~~
agumonkey
slight addendum, a potentially unfaithful husband would not be the most
pressed to call for help after a dispute-walkout.

------
bigmattystyles
An interesting part is that in her mother’s letter, she says that even if her
daughter had lost her mind/faculties that she’d end up in some ‘institution’.
While I’m sure those places were no picnic, I fear today a person experiencing
a break from reality with no support would just be on the streets. Seems like
society has regressed on that point.

~~~
jacquesm
Depends on the country.

~~~
bigmattystyles
Very true

